# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  gordon dunnet and annemarie simpson......it's a boy!!

## annemarie482

Gordon Dunnet and Annemarie Simpson
are delighted to announce the early and safe arrival of Andrew and Jasmines little brother
"Struan Rhys Dunnet"
born @ 7.26am on 11/10/2011
weighing 8lb 4oz
at caithness general.

another gorgeous grandson for 
Andrew and Gloria Dunnet Auckhorn Lyth
and
Mark Simpson and Sharon Lakey Keiss.

special thanks to all at the henderson wing for the care and attention given to us both  :Smile:

----------


## The Happy Humanist

Well done and many congratulations  :Grin:

----------


## AliciaMackinnon

congrats well done to you both hes beautiful

----------


## annemarie482

thank you  :Smile: 
Struans a wee darling!

----------

